# fights you wanna see



## JDenz (Aug 12, 2004)

Anyone have some good fights they would like to see  before the end of the year.
Hendo/Bust 2 
Crocrop/Fedor
fedor/nog 2
Nog/Mir
Ricco/Mir
Silva/rampage
Hughes/royce
   thats it just off the top of my head.  Just current fighters that could actully be put together on a card.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 12, 2004)

Frank Mir vs. anyone. Since BJ penn is gone, I am a Mir fan. BJ was great, but I am not going to watch K-1 to see him. K-1 isnt as good as the others (UFC, Pride)


----------



## ace (Oct 15, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Anyone have some good fights they would like to see  before the end of the year.
> Hendo/Bust 2
> Crocrop/Fedor
> fedor/nog 2
> ...





Rampage Jackson Vs Tito Ortiz
Ricco Vs Mir (A clash of 2 Grapplers)
Rickson Vs Sperry
Frank Shamrock Vs Randy Couture
Royce Vs Fedor
Newton Vs Akira Shoji
Royce Vs Kimo 2


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2004)

Royce and Fedor, do you want to Kill royce or what?


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Royce and Fedor, do you want to Kill royce or what?



Actuly it's a Pun Royce has alway's Said U put The Devil
On the other side Im going to walk in to fight.

Fedor comes from The Red Devil Club.

I have no dout Royce would Fight Win I don't know
But He would Fight as long as The Money & Rules were Right


----------



## RMACKD (Oct 20, 2004)

Igor vs a Gracie
Fedor vs Tank Abbot
Couture vs Fedor
Sergei vs Nog 2
I would also like to see a challenge that puts the best Sambo players, bjj fighters and wrestlers against each other and I would also like to see the best of Russia, Belarus, Urkaine and other former USSR countries vs the best from Brazil, Japan or U.S.A.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 22, 2004)

Fedor would beat Tank so bad I doubt Tank would fight him.  Fedor is way to big for Randy to beat.  Igor agianst a gracie would be a hard sell even for Pride.  Lol I said fights you wanna see not telivised murders.


----------



## ace (Oct 22, 2004)

A few aother good Fights would Be

Kevin Randalman Vs Heath Herring

Matt Huges Vs Fabiano Iha

Frank Mir Vs Nog

Pedro Rizzo Vs Cro Cop

Bo Sapp Vs Gilbert Ivel

Frank Trigg Vs Carlos Newton


----------



## JDenz (Oct 24, 2004)

Now those are all good answers


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy Coutoure vs. Vanderlay Silva


----------



## jdam76 (Nov 4, 2004)

I think the Jan. 2 fight with Rulon Gardner will be interesting.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 5, 2004)

The Royce vs Kimo 2 would be interesting. Royce, IMO, won b/c GJJ/BJJ was new. Since then, Kimo has put a lot of time on the mat with some pretty good BJJ tekkies, including Joe Morriera. I think the "element of surprise" of BJJ against a big guy who doesn't know it is gone. Be interesting to see how deep Royce would have to dig top pull it off without getting pummeled ugly.

Dave


----------



## ace (Nov 6, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> The Royce vs Kimo 2 would be interesting. Royce, IMO, won b/c GJJ/BJJ was new. Since then, Kimo has put a lot of time on the mat with some pretty good BJJ tekkies, including Joe Morriera. I think the "element of surprise" of BJJ against a big guy who doesn't know it is gone. Be interesting to see how deep Royce would have to dig top pull it off without getting pummeled ugly.
> 
> Dave



I don't think it was The Jiu Jitsu that took Kimo
By Suprise but The other way around.

Kimo went after Royce like a bull.
In the End he ran out of Gas.

Kimo is far better now then he was that day....
a Fight with Royce would have to take place in Japan.
Since The US has way to many rules for Gracie.

I would like to see this as well as Severn vs Gracie..


----------



## Semaj (Apr 18, 2005)

Rampage Jackson Vs Randy Coulture
Nog Vs Mir 
Frank Shamrock Vs Anyone.. maybe BJ Penn
Hendo vs Bust 2 
  Crocrop vs Fedor 
 Nog vs Herring 2 
 Forrest vs Bonnar - anyone argues this,.. consequences and reprocussions
 Huges/Penn 2


----------



## JDenz (Apr 18, 2005)

all of those but Nog Herring, make that Forrest vs Bonnar three


----------



## Semaj (Apr 18, 2005)

gardner/Sevrun... lol

 And it's only 2 for Forrest/Bonnar...

 Apparently I missed the rematcch between Herring and Nog...

 I mean there are some fights I'd love to see rematches for,.. like Crocop and Vochev...


----------



## RSJ (Apr 19, 2005)

Rampage v. Silva 3
Minotauro v. Fedor 2
Alexander Emilianenko v. Fedor 
Igor Vov v. Silva
Sakuraba v. Rickson Gracie (not happening, but it's nice to dream)
Tito v. Silva 2 (Ortiz won't be making it out so easy this time)
Saku v. Any Gracie (I want to watch Saku stomp another Gracie before he calls it a career)
Evan Tanner v. Saku
Tanner v. Yuki Kondo
Phil Baroni v. My Grandmother (And yes, Baroni would lose)


----------



## JDenz (Apr 19, 2005)

I know but I would rather see them fight agian then see Nog and herring agian


----------



## clapping_tiger (Apr 20, 2005)

Frank Trigg Vs Carlos Newton (didn't think of it, but would love to see it)
Liddell vs. W. Silva (Liddell suggested it, I like the idea)
Phil Baroni v. RSJ's Grandmother (coming up in the next UFC, Baroni is a 45-1 underdog)
This one will never happen, but I have always wanted to see it.  Ken Shamrock vs. Tank Abbott.  Tank has nothing to offer, but this wish goes way back into the early '90s

All the rest of the fights listed sound good too.  

It would be interesting to see a Bonner vs. Griffin II fight, just to see who has improved their game, and see if they still fight as hard now that the $100,000 contract is not on the line anymore.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2005)

You guys should ease up on the Baroni hating he is a descent fighter.   He will be back mark my words he is a tough dude and 90 percent of the attitude is made for the ufc.   Trigg Newton would be a great fight but 70 percent of the fans would hate it.  Shammy and Tank should definitly happen.


----------

